# Well she can't stand after laying an egg



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

ok...here I am again...Baby laid an egg last night and now she cant stand up. What could be going on does anyone have a clue? Could she have cracked her Pelvic Girdle trying to push this egg out? Or maybe pinched a nerve or something? Can't seem to win, she will lay unfertile eggs seems this would be her 6th or 8th egg this year so far, I have limited her daylight and so on so forth but she just wants to be a momma in the worse way, but because she is an inside bird I really don't want her to have real babies because I have no place for another pigeon. HELP!!! 


Thank you in advance

Cindy


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

hey naturegirl it may be a that she needs calciun,make sure she has plenty of greets and yuo can buy calcium at any pharmacy in liquid and add to the water.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

could be post egg paralysis, it does get better over time... they need to have access to direct sunlight to process vit D so they can use calcium that is stored in the body to help with egg shell formation and keep the muscle strong to contract to lay..

""Calcium deficiency is main reason of paresis in hens. Calcium required for egg formation is derived from the blood stream and skeletal system. It needs to be replaced by diet, but sometime due the lack of sunlight and vitamins D and E, calcium is not absorbed. This results leg paresis. Condition can be corrected by administration of vitamins and easy digestible Calcium (cal-C-vita). Magnesium supplements are reported to be effective too." By plamenh"


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Egg laying paralysis can happen after a hen has eggs. It can be caused by lack of calcium or vitamin D. Do you let her sit on the eggs for the 18 days, or if you take them, do you replace them with fake eggs? Here is an interesting article you should read.

http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/Parathyroid.htm


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I have Calcium Carbonate Powder on hand, would that help her out? If so how much and how often? Right now I am sprinkling this on her food but she doesn't want to eat at all.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You guys were posting while I was writing this. Guess everyone agrees.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can give her a calcium tablet with vitamin D.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I let her lay on them the entire time, I never take them until she shows no interest in them anymore, then I still leave them in there for at least another 4-5 days. I had this problem with another bird I have about 15 years ago but this never happened to her and she has always done great.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

is there a certain dose of Vitamin D to give her and how often, how much?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she does need the calcium and vit D also, but it is the sunlight that allows her body to use it..so she needs direct sunlight or a sunlamp that mimicks natural sun..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think it is the 500 mg pill with vitamin D. You would have to break it in half to give it down the throat.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

ok will do that. I also have her on Baytril just in case she has something more going on and medcam for pain. I will buy some calcium with Vitamin D in it and get some light on her seeing I live in Gloomy Michigan we have no sun.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

What I do for my older Hens
After they mate--give them 1/2 Calcium Gluconate tablet ever day until they lay.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I just checked, and if you can find calcium 250, with 125 units of vitamin D, that would be better. Quarter the pills, give one 1/4 of a pill in the morning, and another at night. Do this for 3 days. Next 2 days, 1/4 pill a day. 
You should probably do this when she gets ready to lay again.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank You Jay for the great info, I appreciate it with the dosage. I will do this and keep your fingers crossed, she is one of my favorites. I only have 3 pigeons and they are inside birds but I rescued her from the pound almost 2 years ago and she is the sweetest bird and loves to cuddle, she is also blind in 1 eye.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When you have indoor birds, often they aren't recieving enough sunlight. Even loft birds, during the winter months don't always get enough. Without it, they don't have the vitaminD they need to use the calcium that they get. You can buy lights for this that help a lot. Here is just one web site where you can buy them. Sometimes, you can get them at pet shops.

http://www.parrot-and-conure-world.com/full-spectrum-light-for-birds.html

Good luck, and please let us know how your little pal is doing.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a crafter's light full spectrum I use I have that on her now and she seems to be enjoying the light I am jumping in to the shower right now and going to the pet store, ttyl Thank you everyone for the great advice.


----------

